# ZERO TOLERANCE Policy towards Sexual Harassment



## Manticore

If there is any kind of sexual harassment please report the post and report in GHQ as welll where mods/senior mods can be immediately made aware of the situation. This is not something we will allow on the forum at any cost. Members are encouraged to report/tag such posts irrespective of nationality/ any bias.

We take sexual harassment very seriously at DEFENCE.PK.This forum will remain a civilized place for discussion where members feel safe.


We dont have any offenders lists atm... neither do we keep track of female members on the board. Recently Ive felt that some replies were not suitable towards members who might be females.

A similar thread has been made in the TT section for mentioning such members along with proof. TTs have been asked to actively help us implement this policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## HRK

Manticore said:


> If there is any kind of sexual harassment please tag any mods/senior mods immediately. This is not something we will allow on the forum at any cost. Members are encouraged to report/tag such posts irrespective of nationality/ any bias.
> 
> We take sexual harassment very seriously at DEFENCE.PK.This forum will remain a civilized place for discussion where members feel safe.



good to know ...

If you allow me I want to remind one of post as highlighted in other section .... hope you remember it ...

I am unable to figure out what that member mean when he used 'CHATNE' in reply to a lady member ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

HRK said:


> good to know ...
> 
> If you allow me I want to remind one of post as highlighted in other section .... hope you remember it ...
> 
> I am unable to figure out what that member mean when he used 'CHATNE' in reply to a lady member ....


please keep that stuff in ghq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

There is no way we can afford to make PDF an unsafe space for women. Management does not keep tabs on female posters but it has recently come to our attention that a number of our posters do and then harass the said members. We take such incidents very seriously and encourage members to report unbecoming posts and messages for swift action.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## saiyan0321

Has to be a special head case to sexually harras a female member on a defence forum. 

No matter its always a sign of a professional organization which keeps all forms of policies to make sure that all have equal rights and representation. Good to know that female members have full support of the administration which can help them name a few head cases who would sexually harrass women posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

Manticore said:


> We dont have any offenders lists atm... neither do we keep track of female members on the board. Recently Ive felt that some replies were not suitable towards members who might be females.


It's such language in general-anyone who start's getting personal should be banned straight away. Shamain had complaints awhile back-although i handled, i appreciate mods taking this problem seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Slav Defence

@Manticore 
I will make it sticky and not only make awareness amongst them,will warn them as well to stay away from such kind of language.
Regards

@nair @scorpionix @jhungary @technogiantist @WAJsal @Gufi @TankMan @Pakistanisage @Bratva @Death.By.Chocolate @TruthSeeker and others..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistanisage

I think there should be ZERO TOLERANCE towards Sexual Harassment and Sexual Innuendos.

We take great pride in our Forum challenging member's intellectual capacity to have a discourse and cheap and inappropriate language used against female members is a direct violation of that spirit.

Let us get rid of such elements and give stiff punishments to offenders to send a strong message to others who may be inclined to follow suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dubious

Manticore said:


> If there is any kind of sexual harassment please report the post and report in GHQ as welll where mods/senior mods can be immediately made aware of the situation. This is not something we will allow on the forum at any cost. Members are encouraged to report/tag such posts irrespective of nationality/ any bias.
> 
> We take sexual harassment very seriously at DEFENCE.PK.This forum will remain a civilized place for discussion where members feel safe.
> 
> 
> We dont have any offenders lists atm... neither do we keep track of female members on the board. Recently Ive felt that some replies were not suitable towards members who might be females.



Hi
I understand webby once told (in an announcement after elmo's case) that there is a 0 tolerance towards harassment of members....However, we have seen this happen openly, shamelessly and more frequently than ever whats worse is that it has been ignored by management...

I have opened enough threads in GHQ to indicate and show with proof these cases which had been ignored...Worse part is I have actually seen some mods going and "cleaning" up threads meaning erasing proof! While some members have harassed, cussed and gone over the top and then edited their posts once complained about or seeing a TT/ mod being active....I have also seen over confident people continuously harass even after being warned that they will be reported!

Then again SOME offensive posts might not sound offensive to tittled members ....but the min the titled members are asked what if your sis was said so and so what would your reaction be, instead of thanking the person to make them realize that so and so is also someone's sister....the members with the title punishes the people making them realize by giving negative rating?!

However, so far only indians have gone free by editing their posts after understanding the other person has been abused - insult has been thrown and the aim achieved-

My question is does the PDF system have any way of checking what was hurled or are we defenseless against such opportunists?


I wish not to post any female posters name coz they will be the new target of such a game

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Manticore

If you report the said post immediately, before it gets edited, we get the original post in the report - or you can take a snap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Manticore said:


> If you report the said post immediately, before it gets edited, we get the original post in the report - or you can take a snap


Snap hi tou prob hai! Manusiyat ghussay mein yaad hi nai rehta but report button is like reflex but by the time I report, the stupid thing has been changed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Manticore said:


> If you report the said post immediately, before it gets edited, we get the original post in the report - or you can take a snap



The edit history of any thread will show the changes made in posts and their timeline in modcp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> will show the changes made in posts and their timeline in modcp.


tussi wadda maloom hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viny

Good step this will improve the respect and healthy discussions.
Other than this language should also improve, some of the members use many distasteful words, which is not always accepted in same way or well by female members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shamain

Pakistanisage said:


> I think there should be ZERO TOLERANCE towards Sexual Harassment and Sexual Innuendos.
> 
> We take great pride in our Forum challenging member's intellectual capacity to have a discourse and cheap and inappropriate language used against female members is a direct violation of that spirit.
> 
> Let us get rid of such elements and give stiff punishments to offenders to send a strong message to others who may be inclined to follow suit.


Sir do you recall an extremely foul mouthed member long live india who had abused in bollywood song for aps students thread.... do we all remember the kind of abuse he had done against me and us all....yet he is unbanned after a mini ban. And then iwas calling a certain mod again and again and again plz atleast do del the abusive post and dont know why he was so lax abt it, wasnt deleting it. Eventually ihad to go to ghqf or it.

Tho he isnt posting but he ws the offender that even indians were demanding his perma ban.

That same poster stole a chat from my wall , photoshopped it and posted in indian pol corner thread where these indians know we dont visit. Some moderator found out and removed it. Tho i never knew abt it then. But recently in a thread another indian member who had taken and saved a screenshot of photoshopped post by long live india posted it quoting me. From that screenshot i found the original thread link and went there , many of them including sarthakganguly etc who knew us posters well tht we would never say such things....all pretended as if the screenshot is rreal and went on to discuss it shamelessly passing absurd remarks on pakistanis etc etc.

Lastly, iwont complain on him not getting banned because i complained to the site owner abt the offender. If he is willing to keep ppl on his site...then thats the admin's choice and part of their policy. After that i dont know what more is left to say.

@Akheilos

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RAMPAGE

Akheilos said:


> tussi wadda maloom hai


Punjabi ki taange torne se guraiz keejiay. Thuaddi bari merbani.

@ tiopic, Ladies should ignore discourteous posters. Not every comment needs a reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Does replying to a woman in d same tone( that she is speaking) comes under sexual harassment ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

RAMPAGE said:


> Punjabi ki taange torne se guraiz keejiay. Thuaddi bari merbani.
> 
> @ tiopic, Ladies should ignore discourteous posters. Not every comment needs a reply.


You think ladies are going around chasing them with chappals? Though I wish there was some chappal thing instead of negative ratings - that chappal ratings would alone show who is a tharkhi!

No we are being chased even without replies, explain that genius!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

RAMPAGE said:


> Thuaddi *bari *merbani.


now tell me kon tangay torr raha hai?  waddi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shamain

SipahSalar said:


> Well that's not surprising. They don't know how to respect their own women, forget respecting women of other nationalities.


I dont think so we need to sy more. All moderators have read those insults and they know very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karan Gulati

Shamain said:


> indians are some very very crass ppl.





Shamain said:


> what is so shameless abt these indians



What about such female/male members? Doesn't this girl/boy deserves a straight ban?

@Oscar @Manticore @Icarus @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistanisage

Shamain said:


> Sir do you recall an extremely foul mouthed member long live india who had abused in bollywood song for aps students thread.... do we all remember the kind of abuse he had done against me and us all....yet he is unbanned after a mini ban. And then iwas calling a certain mod again and again and again plz atleast do del the abusive post and dont know why he was so lax abt it, wasnt deleting it. Eventually ihad to go to ghqf or it.
> 
> Tho he isnt posting but he ws the offender that even indians were demanding his perma ban.
> 
> And honestly iwill say this now...indians are some very very crass ppl. That same poster stole a chat from my wall , photoshopped it and posted in indian pol corner thread where these indians know we dont visit. Some moderator found out and removed it. Tho i never knew abt it then. But recently in a thread another indian member who had taken and saved a screenshot of photoshopped post by long live india posted it quoting me. From that screenshot i found the original thread link and went there , what is so shameless abt these indians is that many of them including sarthakganguly etc who knew us posters well tht we would never say such things....all pretended as if the screenshot is rreal and went on to discuss it shamelessly passing absurd remarks on pakistanis etc etc.
> 
> Lastly, iwont complain on him not getting banned because i complained to the site owner abt the offender. If he is willing to keep ppl on his site...then thats the admin's choice and part of their policy. After that i dont know what more is left to say.
> 
> Secondly, u need to observe ur tharki syed.ali.haider's certain type of posting behavior. He is an ........ of highest order.
> 
> @Akheilos







Next time , please report any abuse directly to @Slav Defence who is very serious about nipping such abusers in the bud....

We have absolutely NO use for such " MiSOGYNISTIC " members, no matter what their Nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shamain

Oh and i had to mention karan gulati is a seemingly new agressive multi id. I was thinking of mentioning before a mod but then i thought ..i wud be criticized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Akheilos said:


> You think ladies are going around chasing them with chappals? Though I wish there was some chappal thing instead of negative ratings - that chappal ratings would alone show who is a tharkhi!
> 
> No we are being chased even without replies, explain that genius!



You are here talking and protesting about sexual harassment, and yet you thanked (condoned) this disgusting post by none other than a TTA, which was obviously aimed at a fellow female member? You and @Shamain both.

@Icarus and @Manticore I reported this post earlier as well, yet it still stands today. Tell me if this isn't sexual harassment and character assassination.

Pakistani corner | Page 159



Gufi said:


> *There are stories of older times when a cunning prostitute would insert herself into the courts. She would use all her cunning and guile to gain position and maintain favour.*
> But times change and not everything that was true today remains true tomorrow. *There are examples found in every era of such women, who act cute and polite but are venomous soul sucking harpies.
> But in the end they always end up losing because they think that after being exposed in the open as a two faced slut, they are have credibility left in life.*
> I am thinking this could be the start of a new story I am writing... From the Mughal era to today, the way of the harlot... Will share when I am done..
> 
> Ps no quotes on this, just after some people asked what I like to write, i am sharing this here.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Whazzup

This is surprising mods . People under your nose go ahead disrespecting entire nationality and everyone gives a blind eye towards it. We don't know how to respect our women?

What we are go ahead and generalize , Remember actions of some doesn't say jack about all Indians.

People shamelessly say these things and blame mods for giving us too much space , yeah sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Roybot said:


> which was obviously aimed at a fellow female member?


Why do you say so? Which part of the story does she fit? 

How rude of you to think of her like that! 

She had her talk with the poster and she found out she sees herself everywhere even in a story and I am almost sure you alerted her with fake hopes of being addressed in such a manner!

Lastly, he asked which part does she see herself as and she couldnt explain. He asked why she sees herself in this story, she again couldnt explain! 

So can you?

Is that how low you think of her? That you even see her in such stories? I see the level of respect you give to your women @Manticore this is how they treat their women, how can we expect anything more from them?



Roybot said:


> @Icarus and @Manticore I reported this post earlier as well, yet it still stands today. Tell me if this isn't sexual harassment and character assassination.


explain how it is?

He wrote a story and mind you he writes a few.... You saw her in it and alerted her...How disgusting of you!



Whazzup said:


> This is surprising mods . People under your nose go ahead disrespecting entire nationality and everyone gives a blind eye towards it. We don't know how to respect our women?
> 
> What we are go ahead and generalize , Remember actions of some doesn't say jack about all Indians.
> 
> People shamelessly say these things and blame mods for giving us too much space , yeah sure.


Kindly do explain why you trashed EVERY thread of mine relating to india but not a single thread of indian members which they open about Pakistan? 

So please keep the victim complex and crocodile tears in!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Whazzup said:


> This is surprising mods . People under your nose go ahead disrespecting entire nationality and everyone gives a blind eye towards it. We don't know how to respect our women?
> 
> What we are go ahead and generalize , Remember actions of some doesn't say jack about all Indians.
> 
> People shamelessly say these things and blame mods for giving us too much space , yeah sure.



whole country of 1.3 billion people is being abused and as a result of this many other members go for trolling though mature members like us can only report to stop such abuses to ensure there is less amount of trolling and abuses here. i too will leave this forum too bro there is nothing for us to contribute here



[Bregs] said:


> whole country of 1.3 billion people is being abused and as a result of this many other members go for trolling though mature members like us can only report to stop such abuses to ensure there is less amount of trolling and abuses here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

Roybot said:


> You are here talking and protesting about sexual harassment, and yet you thanked (condoned) this disgusting post by none other than a TTA, which was obviously aimed at a fellow female member? You and @Shamain both.
> 
> @Icarus and @Manticore I reported this post earlier as well, yet it still stands today. Tell me if this isn't sexual harassment and character assassination.
> 
> Pakistani corner | Page 159


thank u for bringing this to notice,,,,I am quite amazed to find that 2 females actually thanked it.
so what happens when a staff member does it.
n @Akheilos ,,,do u think only one guy can come up with such smart posts.
u think setting such precedent will help u gals here

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Roybot

Akheilos said:


> Why do you say so? Which part of the story does she fit?
> 
> How rude of you to think of her like that!
> 
> She had her talk with the poster and she found out she sees herself everywhere even in a story and I am almost sure you alerted her with fake hopes of being addressed in such a manner!
> 
> Lastly, he asked which part does she see herself as and she couldnt explain. He asked why she sees herself in this story, she again couldnt explain!
> 
> So can you?
> 
> Is that how low you think of her? That you even see her in such stories? I see the level of respect you give to your women @Manticore this is how they treat their women, how can we expect anything more from them?
> 
> 
> explain how it is?
> 
> He wrote a story and mind you he writes a few.... You saw her in it and alerted her...How disgusting of you!
> 
> 
> Kindly do explain why you trashed EVERY thread of mine relating to india but not a single thread of indian members which they open about Pakistan?
> 
> So please keep the victim complex and crocodile tears in!



Oh right? And somehow you just magically knew whom I was talking about? You are not going to fool anyone with your antics, your hypocrisy is for everyone to see here. And am sure the moderators here will be a good judge of that

Regardless of whoever it was meant for, the fact that you thanked (read condoned) a post which uses derogatory words like sluts and prostitutes for women, shows where you stand as far as sexual harassment and respect for women is concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## [Bregs]

Akheilos said:


> well its not helping when cry babies and crocodile tears are running down even when indians are the ones opening threads on a Pakistani forum with a .pk
> 
> - do i need to mention all the levels of obsession here?



then why not ban all indians and finish it for once for all.this is an international forum and that can have any domain .pk, .com or any

@WebMaster @Horus The day asked me to go will never come back here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

halupridol said:


> thank u for bringing this to notice,,,,I am quite amazed to find that 2 females actually thanked it.
> so what happens when a staff member does it.
> n @Akheilos ,,,do u think only one guy can come up with such smart posts.
> u think setting such precedent will help u gals here


So now a Pakistani cant write about what he pleases coz some pompous indian may see themselves in their writing and get offended?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karan Gulati

I have seen @Akheilos and @Shamain posting

@Oscar @Manticore @Icarus @Slav Defence

If you read their posts you will realize that these girls/boys do not know how to address people. Most of the time they discuss people instead of discussing topics. Just read their posts and you will find 9 out of 10 times they would be discussing Indian members. I request you to kindly ban these two girls/boys permanently.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Icarus

Closed for moderation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

We have thousands of reported posts and few active mods.. neither am I active myself as much as I used to be. Its not mod bias but inactivity of the mods. To plug this gap we are in the process of adding 2 more mods .. of the 2, we have already added icarus.

Let bygones be bygones--- please concentrate in the present. After the implementation of the rule please let us know if some one breaks it.

My thread was for all members to show solidarity in upholding a common cause not bickering on past bitter experiences. It is BECAUSE of those experiences that we have taken this initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## WAJsal

Whazzup said:


> This is surprising mods . People under your nose go ahead disrespecting entire nationality and everyone gives a blind eye towards it. We don't know how to respect our women?
> 
> What we are go ahead and generalize , Remember actions of some doesn't say jack about all Indians.
> 
> People shamelessly say these things and blame mods for giving us too much space , yeah sure.


Yes that was incorrect, we should never generalize. Report and mods will look into it.


Shamain said:


> Sir do you recall an extremely foul mouthed member long live india who had abused in bollywood song for aps students thread.... do we all remember the kind of abuse he had done against me and us all....yet he is unbanned after a mini ban. And then iwas calling a certain mod again and again and again plz atleast do del the abusive post and dont know why he was so lax abt it, wasnt deleting it. Eventually ihad to go to ghqf or it.
> 
> Tho he isnt posting but he ws the offender that even indians were demanding his perma ban.
> 
> That same poster stole a chat from my wall , photoshopped it and posted in indian pol corner thread where these indians know we dont visit. Some moderator found out and removed it. Tho i never knew abt it then. But recently in a thread another indian member who had taken and saved a screenshot of photoshopped post by long live india posted it quoting me. From that screenshot i found the original thread link and went there , many of them including sarthakganguly etc who knew us posters well tht we would never say such things....all pretended as if the screenshot is rreal and went on to discuss it shamelessly passing absurd remarks on pakistanis etc etc.
> 
> Lastly, iwont complain on him not getting banned because i complained to the site owner abt the offender. If he is willing to keep ppl on his site...then thats the admin's choice and part of their policy. After that i dont know what more is left to say.
> 
> @Akheilos


I am sure in future you will not have such complains, problem was inactive mods. Webmaster and moderation team is looking into it and have added Icarus, i am sure that in future mods will do their best.



Manticore said:


> My thread was for all members to show solidarity in upholding a common cause not bickering on past bitter experiences. It is BECAUSE of those experiences that we have taken this initiative.


Noted, from this point i will start taking screen shots and report them in Analyst forum. Sir, another problem is that those who do get banned for such comments or etc, etc reasons make multiple ID. A poster has had this problem(one of many), new members harassing her-clearly same member who was banned. Personally i tried my best-again i would say good to see Mods taking this problem seriously.



Karan Gulati said:


> What about such female/male members? Doesn't this girl/boy deserves a straight ban?


Anyone, be it a male or a female, they will be banned for using incorrect language and getting personal-regardless of their nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Slav Defence @Icarus 
I spoted a member with very abusive ID / Nick
@*sparkling_anus*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vsdoc

Abu Namr said:


> @Slav Defence @Icarus
> I spoted a member with very abusive ID / Nick
> @*sparkling_anus*





He must be a fastidious deep digit cleaner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Manticore said:


> To plug this gap we are in the process of adding 2 more mods .. of the 2, we have already added icarus.


2 mods?
Hyperion (neutral and no-nonsense kinda person)

Just my humble opinion!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

levina said:


> 2 mods?
> Hyperion (neutral and no-nonsense kinda person)
> 
> Just my humble opinion!



Seconded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

*Thread has been made sticky for complains against sexual harassment.*

*A)To female posters:*
Females are strongly advised for not to:
1-Share personal info
2-Disclose personal ID
3-Taking part in profane discussions.
4-Try not to interact with trolls.
5-Use some common sense:Look at the post,focus upon words and google it if you don't know the meanings.
6-Prefer to report rather than responding back to trolls.
7-Other members are requested to give moral support to harassed victim,unless mods are there,but without responding back with profanity.
8-Try to make positive contributions and try for not to waste your time and energy with chit chat threads.You can learn a lot here about defence and military. Grab the opportunity now.
*
B)To members:*
1-Behave yourselves.
2-Look at 7(A)
3-If you find someone doing abuse in stealth manner,than report the post immediately.
4-If you are planning to have fun as discussed in 3(B) then you are committing suicide,remember that.
*
C)To Title holders:*
1-As per criteria,rate negative upon abuse.
2-If you were found doing such shameful act then you will be demoted immediately.
3-To support a female victim,in mod's absence you can hit rating option as well.You all know that -3 to a post will hide it,thus preventing further embarrassment.Hence,it is your responsibility to be gentle with females and to give them all help and support they want to learn and to settle themselves in PDF environment.



Regards

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Oscar @WebMaster @Horus @Icarus @jaibi @Irfan Baloch @Manticore

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Slav Defence

not_cool said:


> @Slav Defence
> 
> How to know if a poster is female? I can see the general assumption while responding to one is that of a male.


You don't need to.It is a part of nature and sexual dimorphism as a consequence of which you can clearly observe behavioral difference as well as difference in their dialect.Besides,use some common sense,you can see their profile where gender has been mentioned.
regards


----------



## Viny

Slav Defence said:


> *Thread has been made sticky for complains against sexual harassment.*
> 
> *A)To female posters:*
> Females are strongly advised for not to:
> 1-Share personal info
> 2-Disclose personal ID
> 3-Taking part in profane discussions.
> 4-Try not to interact with trolls.
> 5-Use some common sense:Look at the post,focus upon words and google it if you don't know the meanings.
> 6-Prefer to report rather than responding back to trolls.
> 7-Other members are requested to give moral support to harassed victim,unless mods are there,but without responding back with profanity.
> 8-Try to make positive contributions and try for not to waste your time and energy with chit chat threads.You can learn a lot here about defence and military. Grab the opportunity now.
> *
> B)To members:*
> 1-Behave yourselves.
> 2-Look at 7(A)
> 3-If you find someone doing abuse in stealth manner,than report the post immediately.
> 4-If you are planning to have fun as discussed in 3(B) then you are committing suicide,remember that.
> *
> C)To Title holders:*
> 1-As per criteria,rate negative upon abuse.
> 2-If you were found doing such shameful act then you will be demoted immediately.
> 3-To support a female victim,in mod's absence you can hit rating option as well.You all know that -3 to a post will hide it,thus preventing further embarrassment.Hence,it is your responsibility to be gentle with females and to give them all help and support they want to learn and to settle themselves in PDF environment.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Oscar @WebMaster @Horus @Icarus @jaibi @Irfan Baloch @Manticore



Very good move ...
Highly appreciate. Other than this it would be nice to add few females into moderation team, so that females are represented well and can look into things from females prospective.

Also would like to know how can a female send a private message to mod teams if she is facing certain issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Viny said:


> Very good move ...
> Highly appreciate. Other than this it would be nice to add few females into moderation team, so that females are represented well and can look into things from females prospective.
> 
> Also would like to know how can a female send a private message to mod teams if she is facing certain issues.


Sadly,we don't have enough choices for females for moderatorship.It is huge responsibility and a lot of patience is needed to encounter trolls.Also,you need to have a natural instinct while choosing amongst wide variety of options.For example poster X had got ban while Y was only warned albeit both were indulge in fight or trolling.Now why?only mod knows and so administration.
So,things don't appear as easy as members think.
Regarding PM,forget females..even males can PM mods.
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

Slav Defence said:


> Sadly,we don't have enough choices for females for moderatorship.It is huge responsibility and a lot of patience is needed to encounter trolls.Also,you need to have a natural instinct while choosing amongst wide variety of options.For example poster X had got ban while Y was only warned albeit both were indulge in fight or trolling.Now why?only mod knows and so administration.
> So,things don't appear as easy as members think.
> Regarding PM,forget females..even males can PM mods.
> regards


Ok i have a small complaint related to use of certain words and iwill only tag u in ghq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

not_cool said:


> I do agree in principle and none method guarantee 100% identification in virtual world.
> 
> But I have seen incidence where claimed females liking posts abusing mother and sisters using extreme of female anatomy. And then same poster going around and complaining.
> 
> Credit though goes to your team in not going senseless over such blames and taking up action according to the merit of case.


We will ban them as well.Profanity is itself violation with accordance to forum rules.
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

@Slav Defence will u look at this false flagger creep haroon syed's posts from 175 to 179

such creep , i knew who he is... becuase that original poster used to make similar attacks on me. exactly same.

Repeat of Dadri? Mob lynches alleged cow smuggler in Himachal Pradesh | Page 12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haroon Syed

Shamain said:


> @Slav Defence will u look at this false flagger creep haroon syed's posts from 175 to 179
> 
> such creep , i knew who he is... becuase that original poster used to make similar attacks on me. exactly same.
> 
> Repeat of Dadri? Mob lynches alleged cow smuggler in Himachal Pradesh | Page 12



Please look at the history of this guy as well. He call every second person with name accusing or labeling him with different different names as pervert or associating him with name of others. Being a doctor I told him he is not well and he is trying to open a case against me.

@jamahir am I wrong when I say this about the subject ?


----------



## Shamain

i never called him perverrt or any names. i had just told him he is a multi of mufti, rauf lala, doppelganger when he was trolling and very obviously revealing who he is . and on one hand he calls me a guy and then he says those things that he did in his posts.

and btw he is tagging jamahir and using word pervert here...iused to call jamahir pervert (as he is one ) and iused to call him this before this haroon syed joined the forum , so how does he know abt it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haroon Syed

Mods please see how this guy play after accusing others. She call most of the people by name and talk like a jahil aurat over the forum. He/She is after my life from so long after torturing other senior members like @syed ali haider @jamahir 

Here is example of what he is upto. 







I always said that I was following this forum and such kind of foolish people are always on ones notice. If i am not wrong guest can also go through each and every post and thread. Subject has a habbit of fighting with each and everyone and abuse them and then play innocent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Dude/Dudess, whatever, whoever you are. I've been watching your posts for couple of months now, and have come to a conclusion that 99.99% of the times it's ONLY you, who either baits or insults others, and then when they engage you back, you start protesting. Mend your ways, before you get a rude shock.


@Slav Defence @Horus @Irfan Baloch




Shamain said:


> and @Slav Defence ihave another proof that he is an indian but iwont disclose on the forum.
> 
> this is sep 6 post on @fakhre mirpur s profile and he joined on oct 3 and he knows abt it?

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Indus Falcon

Hyperion said:


> Who's the latest pervert here, besides @Shamain?
> 
> 
> 
> Sneaky @Indus Falcon, why you lurking around for moral support?
> 
> 
> Is @Shamain a girl? I mean WTFFFFF, just read from @jamahir's post....




Wearing a uniform, standing up for the right, becomes second nature. @waz can vouch for how I have been reporting goons on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

Slav Defence said:


> *Thread has been made sticky for complains against sexual harassment.*
> 
> *A)To female posters:*
> Females are strongly advised for not to:
> 1-Share personal info
> 2-Disclose personal ID
> 3-Taking part in profane discussions.
> 4-Try not to interact with trolls.
> 5-Use some common sense:Look at the post,focus upon words and google it if you don't know the meanings.
> 6-Prefer to report rather than responding back to trolls.
> 7-Other members are requested to give moral support to harassed victim,unless mods are there,but without responding back with profanity.
> 8-Try to make positive contributions and try for not to waste your time and energy with chit chat threads.You can learn a lot here about defence and military. Grab the opportunity now.
> *
> B)To members:*
> 1-Behave yourselves.
> 2-Look at 7(A)
> 3-If you find someone doing abuse in stealth manner,than report the post immediately.
> 4-If you are planning to have fun as discussed in 3(B) then you are committing suicide,remember that.
> *
> C)To Title holders:*
> 1-As per criteria,rate negative upon abuse.
> 2-If you were found doing such shameful act then you will be demoted immediately.
> 3-To support a female victim,in mod's absence you can hit rating option as well.You all know that -3 to a post will hide it,thus preventing further embarrassment.Hence,it is your responsibility to be gentle with females and to give them all help and support they want to learn and to settle themselves in PDF environment.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Oscar @WebMaster @Horus @Icarus @jaibi @Irfan Baloch @Manticore


1: Misogynistic/sexist remarks/Suggestive or explicit avatars/profile pictures.
2: Veiled/Sarcastic comments, aggressive or misogynistic in nature.
3: Posting unwanted explicit details/remarks of sexist nature during conversations.
4: Swearing at members.
5: Harassment and targeted vilification.
6: Calling names,making fun of one's apparent OR presumed outlook.
7: Using cultural stereotypes in an offensive way.

@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nForce

Manticore said:


> 1: Misogynistic/sexist remarks/Suggestive or explicit avatars/profile pictures.
> 2: Veiled/Sarcastic comments, aggressive or misogynistic in nature.
> 3: Posting unwanted explicit details/remarks of sexist nature during conversations.
> 4: Swearing at members.
> 5: Harassment and targeted vilification.
> 6: Calling names,making fun of one's apparent OR presumed outlook.
> 7: Using cultural stereotypes in an offensive way.
> 
> @Horus



ahem..Chauvinism

--Swearing at the female members. > Alright if it's male ? hehe


----------



## jamahir

nForce said:


> ahem..Chauvinism
> 
> --Swearing at the female members. > Alright if it's male ? hehe



i know, i have been a victim.


----------



## nForce

jamahir said:


> i know, i have been a victim.


dekho...victim ban ke bhi khush kitna ho rha hai


----------



## jamahir

nForce said:


> dekho...victim ban ke bhi khush kitna ho rha hai



that smiley (  ) is not happy-face but reserved/reluctant/sad smile.

 is bright and happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

jamahir said:


> that smiley (  ) is not happy-face but reserved/reluctant/sad smile.
> 
> is bright and happy.


Today, we were having this very very weird discussion, post lunch in office. We had time to kill. Things started with Darwinism. In the end, we all concluded, if evolution is an ongoing process, then humans will stop giving birth like mammals in future and lay eggs instead, because that is a more modular approach and lets females work, without going for maternity leaves....hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

I know you are an upright dude! 



Indus Falcon said:


> Wearing a uniform, standing up for the right, becomes second nature. @waz can vouch for how I have been reporting goons on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

Hyperion said:


> Dude/Dudess, whatever, whoever you are. I've been watching your posts for couple of months now, and have come to a conclusion that 99.99% of the times it's ONLY you, who either baits or insults others, and then when they engage you back, you start protesting. Mend your ways, before you get a rude shock.
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence @Horus @Irfan Baloch



Back then, when you were fun, sexual harassment was the least of this forum's worries. I mean our first conversation began with you tagging me with this :





now you can choose to ignore this, but even your no responses tell tales to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

No you can't, as I don't have any decision making authority. Please contact the mods or the admins.



Whazzup said:


> Can we tag TTAs like u in GHQ too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Is there a single thread where only topic is discussed?????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

What happened here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

nair said:


> Is there a single thread where only topic is discussed?????


Yes. Stupid & Funny

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

nair said:


> Is there a single thread where only topic is discussed?????


yes threads where only OP is left coz no one dares to post as they are clueless on the topic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moon

Quite frankly, I've never been harassed by anyone on this forum, keep a low profile and don't abuse, that's the golden rule 
But nice development, pity I got to know of this today.

But wait, does that mean a MOD will be keeping tabs on every female member?. 
@Slav Defence 
Do tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cool_not

Isn't thanking abusive post belittling mothers and referencing women anatomy and sexual part is misogynist?

If Shamain can like the below post, what moral standing she has crying as victim? She herself encourage that but by only pakistani members.








PS - Yes, I am a dual id.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Hyperion said:


> Dude/Dudess, whatever, whoever you are. I've been watching your posts for couple of months now, and have come to a conclusion that 99.99% of the times it's ONLY you, who either baits or insults others, and then when they engage you back, you start protesting. Mend your ways, before you get a rude shock.
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence @Horus @Irfan Baloch


you are correct and I have become dismissive and indifferent to such behavior

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shamain

Irfan Baloch said:


> you are correct and I have become dismissive and indifferent to such behavior


Thank you. Pehlay bata diya hota these are ur views on me, iwudnt have tagged u for offensive posts. so thats why u never used to remove abusive attacks on me.. tho my 'baiting' , not always but many times used to come in response to some already troll abusive post. as after my initial post reporting would bear no fruit.
but then again thanx for saying this.in this whole storm of abuse isaw here and how u always backed doppelsht kind of abusers and even hyperion , some post had to help me decide to quit. it had to come from u. i can neevr be a loss because i was myself here to learn.


----------



## 45'22'

cool_not said:


> Isn't thanking abusive post belittling mothers and referencing women anatomy and sexual part is misogynist?
> 
> If Shamain can like the below post, what moral standing she has crying as victim? She herself encourage that but by only pakistani members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Yes, I am a dual id.


Tag a mod when you are referring a post to them 
@Slav Defence



Mr.Meap said:


> Quite frankly, I've never been harassed by anyone on this forum, keep a low profile and don't abuse, that's the golden rule
> But nice development, pity I got to know of this today.
> 
> But wait, does that mean a MOD will be keeping tabs on every female member?.
> @Slav Defence
> Do tell.


There is a Mr in your name mam 
Pretty good idea to avoid the creeps i must say 



Hyperion said:


> Dude/Dudess, whatever, whoever you are. I've been watching your posts for couple of months now, and have come to a conclusion that 99.99% of the times it's ONLY you, who either baits or insults others, and then when they engage you back, you start protesting. Mend your ways, before you get a rude shock.
> 
> 
> @Slav Defence @Horus @Irfan Baloch


I was the first victim who was abused lol 
But my tolerance has increased after staying 3 yrs in pdf lol

I miss the good old days in Naswar 
There were no perverts or i must say the alleged perverts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erhabi

cool_not said:


> Isn't thanking abusive post belittling mothers and referencing women anatomy and sexual part is misogynist?
> 
> If Shamain can like the below post, what moral standing she has crying as victim? She herself encourage that but by only pakistani members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Yes, I am a dual id.



Please post the link too. I want to like his comment. He is so right about you guys.


----------



## cool_not

Malik Abdullah said:


> Please post the link too. I want to like his comment. He is so right about you guys.


A man's likings tells about his class!!!!

Why to search for his post, make an equally or more abusive of your own if that makes you feel more man.


----------



## Erhabi

cool_not said:


> A man's likings tells about his class!!!!
> 
> Why to search for his post, make an equally or more abusive of your own if that makes you feel more man.



But But he was telling the truth


----------



## Transhumanist

People arguing on teh interwebs make me like:






How about you be nice to each other? Then harassment wouldn't be a problem and Manticore wouldn't need to remind people that decency is a thing. Sadly harassment is a thing and even more sad is that it's a problem on this forum.

Grow up people.

*Kristen Bell is really cute though

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cool_not

Malik Abdullah said:


> But But he was telling the truth


Bhai why do you want to like an abuse to someone's mother? What wrong she had done. You know how good mothers are.

Still if you want to, the thread name and post number is there, help yourself and make yourself happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

45'22' said:


> Tag a mod when you are referring a post to them
> @Slav Defence
> 
> 
> There is a Mr in your name mam
> Pretty good idea to avoid the creeps i must say
> 
> 
> I was the first victim who was abused lol
> But my tolerance has increased after staying 3 yrs in pdf lol
> 
> I miss the good old days in Naswar
> There were no perverts or i must say the alleged perverts



It's actually from a cartoon character.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Mr.Meap said:


> It's actually from a cartoon character.


Ah didnt knew that
Google tells me it should be Mr Me*e*p though


----------



## Moon

45'22' said:


> Ah didnt knew that
> Google tells me it should be Mr Me*e*p though


Meap from Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## 45'22'

Mr.Meap said:


> Meap from Phineas and Ferb.


I have no idea lol


----------



## Moon

45'22' said:


> I have no idea lol



Just a cartoon character, found it really interesting, so named my username after it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Mr.Meap said:


> Just a cartoon character, found it really interesting, so named my username after it.


Why i feel like i am talking with a kid?  (no offence meant)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

45'22' said:


> Why i feel like i am talking with a kid?  (no offence meant)



Because I'm talking politely to you about cartoons. 
@ Topic.
@Slav Defence .
You still didn't answer my question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Mr.Meap said:


> Because I'm talking politely to you about cartoons.
> @ Topic.
> @Slav Defence .
> You still didn't answer my question.


I googled Mr Meap from Phineas and Ferb and i got this 






So i thought you are a kid
I didnt meant to hurt you though 
I am out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

Umair Nawaz said:


> i wold be the most awkward series when the goras will se those ugly n dark basanties running on beaches in those skimpy swim suits almost as if Levina running on the dubai beaches in skimpy swin suits and Sheikhs, what Arab Sheikhs would feel.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @DesertFox97 and others
> 
> @Windjammer


@Manticore @Emmie @waz @Oscar 
It's official: Priyanka Chopra joins the cast of Baywatch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebrahym

Manticore said:


> If there is any kind of sexual harassment please report the post and report in GHQ as welll where mods/senior mods can be immediately made aware of the situation. This is not something we will allow on the forum at any cost. Members are encouraged to report/tag such posts irrespective of nationality/ any bias.
> 
> We take sexual harassment very seriously at DEFENCE.PK.This forum will remain a civilized place for discussion where members feel safe.
> 
> 
> We dont have any offenders lists atm... neither do we keep track of female members on the board. Recently Ive felt that some replies were not suitable towards members who might be females.
> 
> A similar thread has been made in the TT section for mentioning such members along with proof. TTs have been asked to actively help us implement this policy.


sir with all due respect
matlab ab banda thora sa tou flirt kr hi sakta hai
i mean staying in limits
ni?


----------



## Delnavaz B

a_b said:


> sir with all due respect
> matlab ab banda thora sa tou flirt kr hi sakta hai
> i mean staying in limits
> ni?


Sir he trolling me even baring green flags
@waz @Emmie


----------



## ebrahym

Delnavaz B said:


> Sir he trolling me even baring green flags


how am i trolling me
u r the one quoting my posts everywhere in every thread
@waz @Emmie kindly go through both of our posts and decide for urselves who is doing what


----------



## Levina

I'm not sure i've ever named anyone here but this guy deserved to be named and shamed @Umair Nawaz , for he has been harassing and character assassinating me on the forum since long now.
He has been repeatedly making slanderous posts about me.







@WebMaster @waz @WAJsal @Manticore @nair @SpArK @Arsalan @S.U.R.B. @Oscar @T-123456 @Mentee
@kaykay
RESPECT for women is the last thing I expect from this guy >>>

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## gslv mk3

Ali Sinan said:


> You trap Pakistani member and then start tagging mods to force them to ban that member by playing victim card and being a female.



What trap are you talking about ? Stop defending trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Sinan

@Tipu7 @war&peace @The Sandman @Moonlight @Spring Onion


----------



## Ali Sinan

gslv mk3 said:


> What trap are you talking about ? Stop defending trolls


No welcome another gang member of that lady, welcome.



Levina said:


> Another duplicate ID!!!
> A new ID who recognises something which happened over an year ago for which I had given an explanation.
> @Umair Nawaz if not anything this amounts to stalking.
> 
> 
> I don't have anything else to add.


You are the most vicious Indian lady I ever come across.


----------



## gslv mk3

Ali Sinan said:


> No welcome another gang member of that lady, welcome.



Anything else ?

Your dear buddy Umair Nawaz have a long history of making racist & slanderous comments. There is no hiding that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali Sinan

@Levina
Tell me about this


----------



## Ali Sinan

gslv mk3 said:


> Anything else ?
> 
> Your dear buddy Umair Nawaz have a long history of making racist & slanderous comments. There is no hiding that.


He is doing fine to muzzle Indian mouths.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ali Sinan said:


> t @OverLoad who earned *66 positive *not a single negative ratting and you attack him with you gang members



you are one hell of a despo . . cant believe . . you are still craving for a title here.

btw

Add @WAJsal @waz and @PARIKRAMA also into that gang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali Sinan

Levina said:


> @waz
> These are the same words that the suicide troll had posted that night.
> This is the proof that he has been creating duplicate IDs.


Cry me a river.



Robinhood Pandey said:


> you are one hell of a despo . . cant believe . . you are still craving for a title here.
> 
> btw
> 
> Add @WAJsal @waz and @prikrama also into that gang


Ask you deedi to find another forum and start pimping there.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Levina said:


> Leave it.
> If he had to improve,he would have improved long back.
> 
> I don't want my post to be lost in the sea of posts here.
> 
> Thanks


You just stop attacking and playing women victim card here, you conspire with your gang member stalk Pakistani member and when he replied start crying mien lut gyi mien barbaad ho gyi meri izzzat khatray mien hai...and your brother come to rescue you to call jeejaa gees aka mods please help my sister.



Robinhood Pandey said:


> keep crying about those 66 positive and no negative ratings . . . . its fun to see you foaming through your sorry mouth


You are just a pimp.

@Levina 
You have no self respect, you are just here to protect Indian trolls and attack those who are giving tough time to Bharti trolls by trapping Pakistani members and then women harassment. shame on you.

Indians are known historically to use their women to lure enemies and then kill them but we call it prostitution.
You are just a Vish Kanya.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visha_Kanya


----------



## Imran Khan

Bhai shanti banay rakho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

God just stop it already and let the mods handle this. @waz @Oscar 


Ali Sinan said:


> I remember @Gufi Sir writing a good story about her.


He has left the forum if i am not wrong but on whom he wrote the story?


----------



## gslv mk3

@waz take a look please


----------



## Ali Sinan

The Sandman said:


> God just stop it already and let the mods handle this. @waz @Oscar
> 
> He has left the forum if i am not wrong but on whom he wrote the story?


About a woman who rose to top ranks by visiting high rank officers and I know he left but occasionally he came back.


----------



## livingdead

people stop chit chatting here... unless you are party in the conflict.. mods cannot read through all these..


----------



## Sugarcane

Does the scope of this policy also include Adam-Teasing or it's jus about eve-teasing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

LoveIcon said:


> Does the scope of this policy also include Adam-Teasing or it's jus about eve-teasing?


Real life main bhi moncheen rakhwa lo koi nhi chery ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Sinan

@Umair Nawaz 

Check this
https://defence.pk/threads/zero-tol...-sexual-harassment.398541/page-6#post-8694832


----------



## Ali Sinan

Umair Nawaz said:


> oy yr talking abt Levina? Yup that is one ugly basanti. But it wasnt sexual harassment or anything like that...just trolling/ batamizi.
> 
> I said to her that i prey that yr husband lives longer or else they may even burn u with him
> But u got to admit it was fun!


She is the same vish kanya who attacked me with her brothers last year and forced mods to ban me @OverLoad

Check how she campaign against Pakistani members.


----------



## Imran Khan

Umair Nawaz said:


> oy yr talking abt Levina? Yup that is one ugly basanti. But it wasnt sexual harassment or anything like that...just trolling/ batamizi.
> 
> I said to her that i prey that yr husband lives longer or else they may even burn u with him
> But u got to admit it was fun!





Na hum mar gay hain hamary sath to mazak nhi kerty


----------



## Arsalan

Levina said:


> I'm not sure i've ever named anyone here but this guy deserved to be named and shamed @Umair Nawaz , for he has been harassing and character assassinating me on the forum since long now.
> He has been repeatedly making slanderous posts about me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 335234
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @waz @WAJsal @Manticore @nair @SpArK @Arsalan @S.U.R.B. @Oscar @T-123456 @Mentee
> @kaykay
> RESPECT for women is the last thing I expect from this guy >>>
> 
> View attachment 335202
> 
> 
> View attachment 335237


Action should and would be taken against this. Can you please share a link to this post however? I will personally like to go through the conversations and see what was going on. The screen shot is proof enough but a link will be much much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

Arsalan said:


> Action should and would be taken against this. Can you please share a link to this post however? I will personally like to go through the conversations and see what was going on. The screen shot is proof enough but a link will be much much better.



The post has been moderated I guess.


----------



## Ali Sinan

Arsalan said:


> Action should and would be taken against this. Can you please share a link to this post however? I will personally like to go through the conversations and see what was going on. The screen shot is proof enough but a link will be much much better.


This was a year old post for which he was awarded negative and served a ban, I don't know why she brings this matter again. By the was Sir what about below screen shot for which she was spared even after her successful campaign mods ban @OverLoad. She always gang up with robinhood nilgiri plus others to attack Pakistani members but never punished any reason for her VIP treatment other than she claims to be a lady.


----------



## Arsalan

Ali Sinan said:


> You have started another propaganda for another Pakistani member who is giving Indian members befitting replies over a year old post for which he was already banned for many months and what about you and your vicious propaganda against Pakistani members.
> View attachment 335217
> You trap Pakistani member and then start tagging mods to force them to ban that member by playing victim card and being a female. Shame on you lady. You succefuly campaign and banned @OverLoad now you are trying hard with you gang members to ban other Pakistani members. (@Robinhood Pandey @Parul @Nilgiri and you plus other are your gang)
> @Umair Nawaz
> @Areesh @DESERT FIGHTER @Imran Khan @django @Zibago
> 
> She campaign against @OverLoad who earned 66 positive not a single negative ratting and you attack him with you gang members which forced mods to ban him.
> 
> @Abu Zolfiqar @waz @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @Jango
> 
> She started a campaign against Pakistani member for almost year old post for which he already awarded negative ratting plus he served ban, Dear Mods Kindly take notice of that.


Ali i respect your views as well and i assure you that the concerned people will look into the matter before making any decisions. However i would like to point out that the post she is actually pointing to is NOT AN YEAR OLD POST. The original post that she is talking about was made a few days ago only so you cannot say that this is just a propaganda and the proof is years old. She may have brought some previous offenses as well and it is all right to do so but the post in question is not an old one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Sinan

Levina said:


> The post has been moderated I guess.


But you preserved the screen short to use it against Umair in future.


----------



## Arsalan

Levina said:


> The post has been moderated I guess.


Never mind, i figured it out already. It was made a couple of days ago i think.



Ali Sinan said:


> This was a year old post for which he was awarded negative and served a ban, I don't know why she brings this matter again. By the was Sir what about below screen shot for which she was spared even after her successful campaign mods ban @OverLoad. She always gang up with robinhood nilgiri plus others to attack Pakistani members but never punished any reason for her VIP treatment other than she claims to be a lady.
> View attachment 335250


Nai bahi,
this was made just a few days ago.

this is the thread:
https://defence.pk/threads/what-is-brics-member-india-really-up-to-russia-today.449589/page-2

See that the thread is not years old!

@waz @WAJsal you may want to look into it but please study this one in detail before making the final decision.



Ali Sinan said:


> But you preserved the screen short to use it against Umair in future.


AGAIN!! Not is FUTURE! 
The post was made a few days ago. 
See the thread i shared link of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamluk

Chill guys you can't tag everything as sexual harassment, have some sense of humor.


----------



## Soumitra

Arsalan said:


> Action should and would be taken against this. Can you please share a link to this post however? I will personally like to go through the conversations and see what was going on. The screen shot is proof enough but a link will be much much better.


The member @Ali Sinan has been repeatedly calling Indians "Pimp" in this very thread


Ali Sinan said:


> Ask you deedi to find another forum and start pimping there.





Ali Sinan said:


> I feel nothing for you because you are nothing but a pimp.





Ali Sinan said:


> You are just a pimp.
> 
> @Levina
> You have no self respect, you are just here to protect Indian trolls and attack those who are giving tough time to Bharti trolls by trapping Pakistani members and then women harassment. shame on you.
> 
> Indians are known historically to use their women to lure enemies and then kill them but we call it prostitution.
> You are just a Vish Kanya.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visha_Kanya





Ali Sinan said:


> Stop pimping your levina deedi



Another member @Pakistan First keeps calling Indians as Bhindians

*To all the bhindians:* Buzz off. This topic is not mean't to seek your feedback

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/is-there...l-about-bollywood.449586/page-2#ixzz4KUsdyVPQ

Chor na yar. Why waste time with depressed inferiority-complex driven bhindians.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/moscow-s...tan-joint-drills.449681/page-10#ixzz4KUsveP42

"Come on bhindians, Bring it on. I'm ready with my finger on the ignore button.... LMAO".

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/moscow-s...tan-joint-drills.449681/page-10#ixzz4KUt55T1L

Can we take some action against such language


----------



## Arsalan

Ali Sinan said:


> Anyways just because of her vicious propaganda and special attention by title holder many notable members banned or left.
> Like Syed Ali, Overload and many others.


It is pretty serious matter now, it is not a "anyways" anymore! 

May take on the situation is that Umair crossed the line. The last such incident was a couple of days ago. For this, there must be action taken against him. We DO NOT ALLOW FOUL language in here. We should not!! No matter what the reasons were and no matter if he was "baited" as you say!

However keeping in mind what you have to say about all that and the accusations, the additional thing to do in this matter will be that the Moderators take a look at the whole conversation and see how much @Levina was responsible for this situation. If she was there must be some warnings to avoid any such situation in future. I think this is fair enough. 

@waz @WAJsal @Slav Defence @Manticore @Irfan Baloch 

Also i am locking this thread for now until some mods have some time to look into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

Levina said:


> I'm not sure i've ever named anyone here but this guy deserved to be named and shamed @Umair Nawaz , for he has been harassing and character assassinating me on the forum since long now.
> He has been repeatedly making slanderous posts about me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 335234
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @waz @WAJsal @Manticore @nair @SpArK @Arsalan @S.U.R.B. @Oscar @T-123456 @Mentee
> @kaykay
> RESPECT for women is the last thing I expect from this guy >>>
> 
> 
> View attachment 335237
> 
> 
> View attachment 335247
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 335202


please give the mod team the links

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Manticore said:


> please give the mod team the links


Here you go: 
https://defence.pk/threads/what-is-brics-member-india-really-up-to-russia-today.449589/#post-8691430


And @Manticore , can you please go through mods PM. Would be kind of you to handle this issue.


And i think this thread should not be used for complains, rather this was only an announcement by a senior mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -xXx-

Isn't zero tolerance mean permanent ban to the harasser?

Or its just few days off to come back and abuse again?


----------



## Manticore

-xXx- said:


> Isn't zero tolerance mean permanent ban to the harasser?
> 
> Or its just few days off to come back and abuse again?


Atleast a year

I have directed wajsal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

This is extremely disgraceful for Pakistani image to see such kind of remarks coming out from the Pakistani mouthpieces.
We are investigating the issue but chamchays of both parties are requested to mind their language and be patient till investigation is completed.
Also, please note that we strongly discourage abusive language, abusive remarks and personal attacks against one another, especially females.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sliver

wow.. some of those messages from @Umair Nawaz were extremely disgraceful.

kudos to @WAJsal @Slav Defence and the team for actually taking a stand and taking this on. Most forums do not bother to clean up such a mess and allow such bullying.

request the mods to consider putting the perpetrators into the "ignore" list of the whole user base for a few months after the ban is served so they get time to check their words before they post.

Also, shouldnt such repeated posts reduce the "elite"-ness of such an "elite" member? - meaning - make him a normal member instead of an "elite" member?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Norge Stronk

Transhumanist said:


> People arguing on teh interwebs make me like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you be nice to each other? Then harassment wouldn't be a problem and Manticore wouldn't need to remind people that decency is a thing. Sadly harassment is a thing and even more sad is that it's a problem on this forum.
> 
> Grow up people.
> 
> *Kristen Bell is really cute though



Same old, same old.

Why'd I ever expect things to change anyway?





Sliver said:


> Also, shouldn't such repeated posts reduce the "elite"-ness of such an "elite" member? - meaning - make him a normal member instead of an "elite" member?



Meh, they'll just make a few more posts and be back to stoking their egos with "Elite" status in no time, waving it around like it means a damn thing. Unlike Pro or TTA, elite's just a function of post count. I could reach it in a week if I tried hard enough.

Maybe restrict their posting rights to a few select sections instead, rather then outright banning them or demoting their rank? Force them to maintain a certain level of quality within mod or admin approved sections for a probationary period. If they change their behaviors, they regain their posting rights for the whole forum. If not, then they can be banned as they were obviously not interested in being contributive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Norge Stronk said:


> Same old, same old.
> 
> Why'd I ever expect things to change anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, they'll just make a few more posts and be back to stoking their egos with "Elite" status in no time, waving it around like it means a damn thing. Unlike Pro or TTA, elite's just a function of post count. I could reach it in a week if I tried hard enough.
> 
> Maybe restrict their posting rights to a few select sections instead, rather then outright banning them or demoting their rank? Force them to maintain a certain level of quality within mod or admin approved sections for a probationary period. If they change their behaviors, they regain their posting rights for the whole forum. If not, then they can be banned as they were obviously not interested in being contributive.


Members may come and go but the inner troll in all of us shall prevail long live Trolltopia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Norge Stronk said:


> Same old, same old.
> 
> Why'd I ever expect things to change anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, they'll just make a few more posts and be back to stoking their egos with "Elite" status in no time, waving it around like it means a damn thing. Unlike Pro or TTA, elite's just a function of post count. I could reach it in a week if I tried hard enough.
> 
> Maybe restrict their posting rights to a few select sections instead, rather then outright banning them or demoting their rank? Force them to maintain a certain level of quality within mod or admin approved sections for a probationary period. If they change their behaviors, they regain their posting rights for the whole forum. If not, then they can be banned as they were obviously not interested in being contributive.



Systems always achieve the result they are designed to achieve, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Sliver said:


> wow.. some of those messages from @Umair Nawaz were extremely disgraceful.
> 
> kudos to @WAJsal @Slav Defence and the team for actually taking a stand and taking this on. Most forums do not bother to clean up such a mess and allow such bullying.
> 
> request the mods to consider putting the perpetrators into the "ignore" list of the whole user base for a few months after the ban is served so they get time to check their words before they post.
> 
> Also, shouldnt such repeated posts reduce the "elite"-ness of such an "elite" member? - meaning - make him a normal member instead of an "elite" member?


the elite member thing is automatic based on post count... it does not mean you are better poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Levina said:


> I'm not sure i've ever named anyone here but this guy deserved to be named and shamed @Umair Nawaz , for he has been harassing and character assassinating me on the forum since long now.
> He has been repeatedly making slanderous posts about me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 335234
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @waz @WAJsal @Manticore @nair @SpArK @Arsalan @S.U.R.B. @Oscar @T-123456 @Mentee
> @kaykay
> RESPECT for women is the last thing I expect from this guy >>>
> 
> 
> View attachment 335237
> 
> 
> View attachment 335247
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 335202



@xenon54 @T-123456 

Remembered this guy ? A staunch supporter of AKP and Erdo.....whom lectured us about Islam, didn't liked our way of Islam, etc.... Guy turns out to be harassing ladies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 @T-123456
> 
> Remembered this guy ? A staunch supporter of AKP and Erdo.....whom lectured us about Islam, didn't liked our way of Islam, etc.... Guy turns out to be harassing ladies.


Political views a side its really a shameful statement about a womans dignity to talk like this, nobody deserves this, not even for fun let alone out of hostility.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Political views a side its really a shameful statement about a womans dignity to talk like this, nobody deserves this, not even for fun let alone out of hostility.


You know bro......(Bide Müslümanım diye geçiniyo.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

saiyan0321 said:


> *Has to be a special head case to sexually harras a female member on a defence forum*.
> 
> No matter its always a sign of a professional organization which keeps all forms of policies to make sure that all have equal rights and representation. Good to know that female members have full support of the administration which can help them name a few head cases who would sexually harrass women posters.




I made this post on page one. I truly believed that it wouldn't happen. Man. Unbelievable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Sinan said:


> Remembered this guy ? A staunch supporter of AKP and Erdo.....whom lectured us about Islam, didn't liked our way of Islam, etc.... Guy turns out to be harassing ladies.



Thanks for reinforcing my belief that this guy has some serious issues. His licentious posts are nothing but a reflection of what he possibly faces in real life. Trust me, i have sympathies for him. 
What else am i to feel for a guy who craves for attention? not just mine but of everyone on the forum?
Internet anonymity is the culprit. To some its a way of venting out their frustrations, their posts can range from extremist views on religion to incessant trolling on the forum. The fact that no one knows them on net, helps unleash people’s impulses. What makes trolling so ubiquitous is the fact it requires no skills other than the ability to be obnoxious.
Fortunately, it is easier to detect, track and manage aggression online than offline. The team of mods have been cooperative and prompt.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zibago

Levina said:


> Thanks for reinforcing my belief that this guy has some serious issues. His licentious posts are nothing but a reflection of what he possibly faces in real life. Trust me, i have sympathies for him.
> What else am i to feel for a guy who craves for attention? not just mine but of everyone on the forum?
> Internet anonymity is the culprit. To some its a way of venting out their frustrations, their posts can range from extremist views on religion to incessant trolling on the forum. The fact that no one knows them on net, helps unleash people’s impulses. What makes trolling so ubiquitous is the fact it requires no skills other than the ability to be obnoxious.
> Fortunately, it is easier to detect, track and manage aggression online than offline. The team of mods have been cooperative and prompt.


vegan ho key buttering :-//


----------



## Mugwop

https://defence.pk/threads/romania-...ale-prime-minister.468223/page-2#post-9036007

I hope this policy is implemented because there is a rapist in this thread who is on a suicide troll mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

